# Big bear Build!



## screwgreen

I have been looking for a fourwheeler. I found a 2003 4x4 Yamaha Big Bear 400 and 4x8 trailer on Craigslist at a deal I could not pass up. The ad said it needed carb work, so dad and me went to look at it and I ended up buying it for a SUPER deal! It would idle fine, but it would do when any throttle applied. The trailer is a Very nice little trailer, and the Big Bear looked pretty bad because it had dried mud everywhere and wouldn't run right, the front rack wasn't bolted on, back rack was bent, speedo was busted, and half of the bumper was torn off. So I got back home and we took the carb out and cleaned it really good and turns out the main had the pilot jet and main jet in the wrong holes. Put them in the right places and bam, it has been running like a new one ever since. I took the bumper and front rack off, and dad welded up a new bumper and I started doin the bondo work on it and got it lookin pretty good. Then I used some self etching rustoleum and some rustoleum gloss black and repainted the rack and bumper. Took all the wheels and tires off and did a full cleanup on it and got the plastics back shining, mud stains off the motor and rear diff, bent the rack back, and put a new piece of glass in the speedo. Needless to say, I think it looks pretty good now and runs awesome so far. Amazing what a little time, spray paint, and regular maintenance can do! Next will be some kind of paint scheme on the wheels, snorkel (soon), some 28 or 29.5 outlaws, HMF pipe, K and N, and a clutch kit. 
Itll be a slow build, but I think Itll be fun! I also am gonna put up a pic of my friends POPO that i painted the wheels on.
Yall help me with tire, clutch, and pipe suggestions as I am new to this. Im used to working on trucks and cars.








































POPO wheels


----------



## mossyoak54

Looks a like a new one. Ha ha I like what you did with the wheels. Kinda puts some ideas in my head. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## 02KODIAK400

id go 27 or 28 outlaws and a big gun slip i don't know much about clutching a foot shift
those wheels look great really lookin foward to watching this build


----------



## THE CRAZE

How did you go about painting those wheels?


----------



## screwgreen

thanks guys I do want something that I can sling pretty good so Im thinking 28skinnys? or 27 S/Ws. And thanks on the wheels. Im gonna try to come up with a design for my stockers to but it will take some playing around in photoshop first. 
Here is how the POPO wheels started off








then taped them all the way across(quick lil photoshop of tape lol bhahaha)








then trace around something circular with a razor blade and pull it off








then tack rag it and 2 coats of self etching primer. Then a coat of gloss paint of your choice and about 5 minutes later, another coat. Then about 10-12 minutes later, the third and final coat. Peel the tape off about 5-7 minutes after the 3rd coat. then you are done!


----------



## Ole Nasty

Good idea looks great.


----------



## screwgreen

Well i actually do some trailriding so im kinda taking back my decision on the laws and looking at the new mega mayhems or zillas.? Or would I be alright with laws trailriding a little.


----------



## rmax

i do trail an mud with laws, but if it was only a trail machine i would run another tire ,the laws wear fast on trails 
btw ,nice job on the restore project, i have a 05 360 praire that needs your touch


----------



## screwgreen

Thanks I just love working on things no matter if its cars, trucks, or atvs! Im talkin about trail riding from hole to hole or from my truck to the holes.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

screwgreen said:


> Thanks I just love working on things no matter if its cars, trucks, or atvs! Im talkin about trail riding from hole to hole or from my truck to the holes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Laws are perfectly fine for that scenario. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## screwgreen

A guy I ride with has a 420 on 29.5s, and I will still have stock tires too so I may try to get some laws. I know where some 29.5s on rims are for 500, but one rim is messed up. Is that a good deal and would I break alot tryin to turn them?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420

i dont know alot on these bike as far as drivetrain goes but you might be happier with 28" laws. unless you have the gearing and clearence to run them. plus they are alittle easier on bearings and axles as long as the right thumb is in check.


----------



## redneckrancher420

btw where are you located? im going to be in the market for some new tires and wheels soon. so if your local ill sell u my set up


----------



## screwgreen

north mississippi, any of yall around that area?


----------



## 02KODIAK400

im in north ms


----------



## screwgreen

got any nice tires for sale?


----------



## jctgumby

I am a hour west of Vicksburg in West Monroe, LA and might be selling some 29.5 Laws mounted on STI Slasher wheels soon.


----------



## screwgreen

I think ill pass on the 29.5s. I would break too many axles

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## screwgreen

28x10.50 Laws are on and snorkel is on. Made my own reducer on the end of the snorkel to make it run right. Second Snorkel is dummy snorkel with brass nipples with the vent tubes. Went out and tested a little tonight with a bunch of friends. I LOVE these tires!! Creek/Ditch riding is so fun with them! Maybe no water got in, upon quick visual inspection everything looked good. Here is pics before the ride.


----------



## screwgreen

No love?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## newbie

I like the dual snorks does it turn them laws good


----------



## Derek rhodes

Looks good I just snorkeled my cousins just like urs red and all lol


----------



## screwgreen

thanks and yes it will absolute sling them and its bone stock. wish i would have had a vid.


----------



## findmeinthemud09

This is a very nice bike. I have actually seen it perform at a local mud park named "Barnyard mud boggers" in Fulton Mississippi.


----------



## cookgio

nice job show us a vid of it performing.


----------

